# Looking for a new company that can fulfill our orders



## Marlinwear (Apr 9, 2010)

I run a fishing apparel company called Marlin Wear. (www.MarlinWear.com) We are looking for a new company that would be able to fulfill customers orders for print screening and embroidering. There would have to be a no minimum order because these are just orders placed on our website. We do not want to keep inventory at a companies location. Can anyone give me some advise on who may be able to handle this?


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

sent you PM.


----------



## CAPECODDER (May 2, 2009)

Hi, I sent you a pm


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

I think we spoke a while back about print on demand services. If you're still interested, feel free to call us. 

The challenge you will face is your desire to not carry inventory. With screen printing and embroidery, you will ALWAYS have some sort of set-up. That set-up will require some minimum run or you'll be paying a lot more than normal for a single item. That's the beauty of direct-to-garment printing merged with a shirt fulfillment services provider (or in your case hats) who can handle low inventories and marry-up orders as they come in. Print shirts on demand and embroider your hats. It would require the lowest upfront costs and it would minimize your carrying costs.

Also, since you only print when items are ordered, you ALWAYS make money with print on demand services.

Best wishes.


----------



## custominktees (Jun 14, 2010)

looking for fulfillment check us out. We have tje lowest prices guaranteed
Custom ink tees-atlanta Custom t-shirts online
thanks,
Frank


----------



## fistfulapparel (Apr 17, 2010)

Try Merchline they are the best.


----------



## csrpj (Jun 25, 2010)

dmfelder said:


> I think we spoke a while back about print on demand services. If you're still interested, feel free to call us.
> 
> The challenge you will face is your desire to not carry inventory. With screen printing and embroidery, you will ALWAYS have some sort of set-up. That set-up will require some minimum run or you'll be paying a lot more than normal for a single item. That's the beauty of direct-to-garment printing merged with a shirt fulfillment services provider (or in your case hats) who can handle low inventories and marry-up orders as they come in. Print shirts on demand and embroider your hats. It would require the lowest upfront costs and it would minimize your carrying costs.
> 
> ...


do you guys have a set-up cost? if so, how much?


----------



## csrpj (Jun 25, 2010)

custominktees said:


> looking for fulfillment check us out. We have tje lowest prices guaranteed
> Custom ink tees-atlanta Custom t-shirts online
> thanks,
> Frank


looks good, but i don't see anything on the site about setting up your own shop.. can you provide info on that here?


----------



## clouseau (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi CSRP

Was your last message meant for me too?

Roland


----------



## Gilliam Studio (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello,
My name is Clay Gilliam and I own Gilliam Studio. I have looked at your website and noticed that you only have the one logo. If you are interested in expanding your line I have a lot experience with highly detailed saltwater fishing designs. Please reply back to me with your email and I will send you some samples.
Thanks,
Clay Gilliam


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

contact [email protected]


----------



## teesweezy (Jul 1, 2010)

This post was right on time. One of my best clients was looking for a secure warehouse to fulfill t-shirt/apparel orders plus a few other SKUs.


----------



## Flitterfly (Nov 18, 2008)

Clay,
Saw your post that you do saltwater fish designs. I own a Florida fly shop and I am always on the lookout for quality tee artwork. I am primarily interested in Tarpon, but might be interested in snook and redfish designs. Feel free to send me some examples of your work and we can go from there. I will be travelling for the next few weeks but will try to keep up from a lap top and blkberry. Thanks, Sandy
[email protected]

P.S. Anyone else specializing in Tarpon art should contact me as well.....


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

In response to CSRPJ, yes, our print-on-demand shirt fulfillment services program has a nominal set-up fee to cover administrative expenses, but it's very low. We also manage non-POD inventory and have a stand-alone website/shopping-cart solution (sub- or top-level domain).

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot me a PM or give our shop a shout. We can give you tons more information (about direct to garment printing, POD fulfillment, a la carte services) and provide you with a FINANCIAL ANALYSIS that will help you make an educated decision.

Cheers!


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

maybe it would be better to find a factory, supply you one-stop service.

Bill


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)

please e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)

teesweezy said:


> This post was right on time. One of my best clients was looking for a secure warehouse to fulfill t-shirt/apparel orders plus a few other SKUs.


Sent you a PM.
Cheers!
-b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Gilliam Studio said:


> Hello,
> My name is Clay Gilliam and I own Gilliam Studio. I have looked at your website and noticed that you only have the one logo. If you are interested in expanding your line I have a lot experience with highly detailed saltwater fishing designs. Please reply back to me with your email and I will send you some samples.
> Thanks,
> Clay Gilliam


 
Clay,

We do jerseys for some large off shore oilmans fishing tourneys and would possibly be interested in your designs. Do you have a website that we can see some of your work?

You can email me at [email protected]


----------

